# Bier für Angler



## Elmar Elfers (20. Juli 2022)

Ich könnte, getreu dem Motto "It's five o'clock somewhere", jetzt bei 25 Grad im Arbeitszimmer auch ein Bierchen vertragen


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2022)

Ein kalter Gin-Tonic geht doch auch


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2022)

Klar trinke ich auch beim Angelansitz Bier. So 1-2 zum Anfang während der Hitze. Meist ist es ein süffiges Helles mit Bügelverschluss, wegen der lästigen Insekten...


----------



## Thomas. (20. Juli 2022)

Prost
Der typisch deutsche Angler.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2022)

Mal sehen, ob demnächst auch Cannabis für Angler beworben wird?
Mir gefällt ein Spliff am Wasser, so gemütlich auf meinem Steg, jedenfalls besser als jedes Bier!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Thomas. schrieb:


> Der typisch deutsche Angler.


Ist kein typisches deutsches Phänomen. 

Ich hab in Nordamerika schon folgenden Spruch auf Stickern etc. gelesen:

"Fishing and beer, that's why I'm here"


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob demnächst auch Cannabis für Angler beworben wird?
> Mir gefällt ein Spliff am Wasser, so gemütlich auf meinem Steg, jedenfalls besser als jedes Bier!
> 
> Jürgen


Naja. Zumindest sind Hanf und Hopfen verwandt.

Mal so ein kühles kleines Pils erfrischt schon und löscht den Durst. In geselliger Runde auch schon mal eins mehr, wenn es frisch gezapft ist.
Frisch gezapft schmeckt doch am besten. 
Viele Biersorten schmecken vom Fass dann auch etwas anders. Jever aus der Flasche z.B. geht gar nicht, vom Fass ein Genuss. 

Aber beim Angeln höchstens mal ein Radler.
Die Spliff Zeiten sind (leider) vorbei. 
Da ist mir mein Führerschein wichtiger.


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2022)

Ach ja. 
Mit Hanf fängt man auch Fische.

Es hängt alles zusammen.

Bier, Hanf, Fisch, Angeln und es gibt auch Rezepte mit Hanf 






						Forelle Hanfmüllerin
					

Wir alle kennen wohl den Klassiker der Forellenzubereitung „Forelle Müllerin.“ Jedoch lässt sich in keiner Aufzeichnung der guten Küche finden, um was für eine Mühle bzw. Müllerin es sich beim Ursprung des Rezeptes handelt. Wir stellen das Rezept „Die Forelle Hanfmüllerin“ themenorientiert vor...




					www.hanf-magazin.com


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ... Fein moussierend im Antrunk, spritzig, leicht fruchtig, sowie trocken im Abgang. ...



Alkoholwerbung im AB 

_Edit by Mod.
Bitte Copyright beachten._


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2022)

Ein, aber kühles oder zwei dürfen es gerne schon sein …
Nur zu Hause vergessene Köder sind schlimmer  …


----------



## Wollebre (20. Juli 2022)

immer dabei


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juli 2022)

Ab und zu angele ich gern in die Dämmerung hinein, da passt ein Pils irgendwie gut dazu. Im Gegensatz zu hanzz mag ich Jever auch aus der Flasche, auch wenn es vom Fass natürlich nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer ist. Wie bei jedem Bier.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juli 2022)

So ne zünftige Hopfenkaltschale ist schon was feines am Swim   ….aber bitte kein Oettinger


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

nichts gegen Bier, aber als erfrischend würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Nun bin ich ja kein Ansitzangler, aber wenn ich da bequem im Stuhl sitzen würde und dann noch bei den momentanen Temperaturen, da würde ich nach zwei Bier einschlafen  . Für den reinen Durst hilft eh Wasser am Besten. Bier wegen des Genusses ok, gegen reinen Durst eher ungeeignet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nichts gegen Bier, aber als erfrischend würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Nun bin ich ja kein Ansitzangler, aber wenn ich da bequem im Stuhl sitzen würde und dann noch bei den momentanen Temperaturen, da würde ich nach zwei Bier einschlafen  . Für den reinen Durst hilft eh Wasser am Besten. Bier wegen des Genusses ok, gegen reinen Durst eher ungeeignet.
> 
> ...


Von Wasser trinken kriegt man nur Wasser in den Beinen  …


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juli 2022)

Ist freilich geeignet, haben Forscher (amerikanische) herausgefunden. Wegen der Kohlensäure ist es harntreibend und muss natürlich öfter nachgekippt werden.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Juli 2022)

Ab und an ein Bierchen am Wasser darf es schon sein, wenn man nicht noch mit dem Auto fahren muss. Außerdem ist Bier auch anderweitig gut zu verwenden: zum Beispiel für Fisch im Bierteig.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juli 2022)

Wenn ich so recht überlege, früher habe ich mehr Bier getrunken, heute verschütte ich das Meiste.


----------



## thanatos (20. Juli 2022)

nee Drogen mag ich nicht , Bier als Durstlöscher beim angeln der größte Quatsch .
Die ersten drei schmecken eh nicht , nach dem siebenten muß man pullern und dann nach jeden .
Erstens viel zu viel Schlepperei - 1/2 Liter guter Kräutertee reicht alle mal . Ein Bierchen zu Hause
ok - und ein Fass in der Kneipe super .


----------



## DUSpinner (20. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ich so recht überlege, früher habe ich mehr Bier getrunken, heute verschütte ich das Meiste.


Parkinson?


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juli 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Parkinson?


Nee, Entzugserscheinungen........


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist freilich geeignet, haben Forscher (amerikanische) herausgefunden. Wegen der Kohlensäure ist es harntreibend und muss natürlich öfter nachgekippt werden.


Hallo,

da brauchts keine amerikanischen Forscher, wenn man 5 Liter Bier drin hat, muss man freilich öfters zum Pinkeln  .
Bier enthält aber Lupulin (aus dem Hopfen), welches als Schlaf- und Beruhigungsmittel in der Medizin Anwendung findet. Da ich aber von Haus aus einen sehr guten Schlaf habe, wirkt das bei mir dann noch verstärkend. Und wie auf dem Flaschenetikett stehen kann "Pure Erfrischung" ist mir ein Rätsel. Bier mag vieles sein, aber als erfrischend würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
Oder auch wie einst der Hisel sagte: "wenn ich fünf Maß Bier vor mir stehen sehe, kann ich nicht widerstehen. Habe ich die fünf Maß Bier getrunken, kann ich auch wieder nicht stehen". (Anmerkung: eine Maß ist, in diesem Falle, ein Liter).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Orothred (20. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> (Anmerkung: eine Maß ist, in diesem Falle, ein Liter).



Und alle, für die diese Anmerkung notwendig wäre, sind dem Gerstensaft überhaupt nicht würdig!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Und alle, für die diese Anmerkung notwendig wäre, sind dem Gerstensaft überhaupt nicht würdig!


Hallo,

dazu eine bemerkenswerte Begebenheit: als ich, Ende der 1960er Jahre, meinen Wehrdienst im Ausland  (Baden-Württemberg) ableistete, gabs dort fast keine Gaststätten welche halbe Liter Gläser hatten (von Maßkrügen ganz zu schweigen) - ein Kulturschock für uns, wenige, in die Fremde verschlagenen Franken.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Juli 2022)

Ich trinke wenn dann meist ein einfaches Pils.  Und es schmeckt mir unabhängig vom hübschen Etikett mit Fischen drauf.


----------



## Mikesch (20. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> Oder auch wie einst der Hisel sagte: "wenn ich fünf Maß Bier vor mir stehen sehe, kann ich nicht widerstehen. Habe ich die fünf Maß Bier getrunken, kann ich auch wieder nicht stehen"....


Den Herbert kennen die Jungs doch gar nicht.

Bier beim Angeln ist ein "No Go"      „Jou wergli“


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Mir ist total egal, ob mir jemand das Wasser reichen kann, wenn ich Bier will trink ich Bier


----------



## Orothred (20. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dazu eine bemerkenswerte Begebenheit: als ich, Ende der 1960er Jahre, meinen Wehrdienst im Ausland  (Baden-Württemberg) ableistete, gabs dort fast keine Gaststätten welche halbe Liter Gläser hatten (von Maßkrügen ganz zu schweigen) - ein Kulturschock für uns, wenige, in die Fremde verschlagenen Franken.
> 
> ...



Als aktuell in Hannover wohnhafter Oberfranke fühl ich deinen Schmerz


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Juli 2022)

Oh ja, so ein schönes Kristallweizen. 

*Kristall*ine Materialien sind unter anderem Schnee und jetzt sage mir Keiner, der wäre nicht erfrischend.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Juli 2022)

> Beim ABENTEUER FISCHWASSER-Bier handelt es sich um ein BIO-Helles, ausgezeichnet als Österreichisches Staatsmeisterbier und gebraut *nach bayrischer Art*



Soory aber wenn ich sowas schon lese, Bier nach bayerischer Art. 
Entweder man braut nach 1516 oder lässt den Titel weg, da Lob ich mir einen gescheidn Zoigl......unfiltriert und reich an allen Inhaltsstoffen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Soory aber wenn ich sowas schon lese, Bier nach bayerischer Art.
> Entweder man braut nach 1516 oder lässt den Titel weg, da Lob ich mir einen gescheidn Zoigl......unfiltriert und reich an allen Inhaltsstoffen.


Hallo,

das mit dem Zoigl musst Du aber den nicht oberpfälzischen und nicht fränkischen hier schon erklären .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Fein moussierend im Antrunk,


kann mich als deutscher Biertrinker mal jemand aufklären, was "fein moussierend bedeuten soll?

und warum soll das Bier nach Heu und Gras schmecken?
Haben die geraucht?


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Fein perlend wie gründelnde Schleien und nicht grob blubbernd wie Mineralwasser oder Karpfen im Schlamm.


----------

